# Proteccion para un variador de frecuencia



## kikecruz (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Quisiera me ayudaran con la siguiente pregunta, trabajo en una empresa en la cual se decidio colocar variadores de frecuencia para el control de motores, los variadores  son de marcas ABB y los motores son desde 5 hp  hasta 150 hp , la empresa que contratamos para instalarlos solo coloco un interruptor termomagnetico entre las lineas y el variador, pero la empresa que nos los vendio indican que se deben de colocar fusibles de accionamiento rapido y contactores, me podrian responder ¿si es necesario esto o solo con el interruptor es suficiente?, ademas de que funcion tendria el contactor si este se coloca; les agradeciria sus respuestas


----------



## powerful (Mar 14, 2012)

Kikecruz y no podrian contratar un especialista en tu empresa, el lucro es importante para la empresa pero rápidamente van ha perder la representación de la marca que han tenido la suerte de conseguir, no maten a la gallina de los huevos de oro.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 14, 2012)

si solo te montó eso es un chapuza...hasta 150 hp sin ponerle filtros a los variadores???.....tendras unos armonicos del tamaño de un elefante....te recomiendo que mires el manual y lo lleves a raja tabla. sobre todo en las secciones de cables,filtros de red ,y espacios de refrigeracion minimos.....(no siempre es obligado poner contactores depende de cada instalacion)el manual te aclara todo.saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2012)

kikecruz dijo:


> la empresa que nos los vendio indican que se deben de colocar fusibles de accionamiento rapido y contactores



Estos elementos son impresindibles, dado que los fusibles estarian protegiendo el variador y el motor en caso que el rele térmico que va debajo del contactor, Aclaro que tambien le debes colocar este elemento, no tenga tiempo de responder porque sea un transitorio suficientemente rápido como para que no lo logre detectar el relé térmico. 



kikecruz dijo:


> ¿es necesario esto o solo con el interruptor es suficiente?



Con el termomagnetico puede funcionar, pero no brindaría la proteccion extra que te dan los otros elementos faltantes.



kikecruz dijo:


> ¿Que funcion tendria el contactor si este se coloca?



tendría la función de conectar el circuito enclavandolo él mismo, sin tener que andar bajando el termomagnetico cada vez que se deseé inhabilitar el circuito.

Ya que la empresa contratista dejo el termomagnetico debes entonces comprar lo demas y colocarlo en el siguiente orden:

Primero los Fusibles de accionamiento rápido, para que ademas protegas el totalizador.

Despues el totalizador, o el termomagnetico.

Despues pones el guardamotor, asi se le llama al conjunto contactor-rele termico.

Despues pones el varador de frecuencia.

Y por último el motor.

En la perilla de ajuste de corriente del rele térmico pones la corriente del trabajo del motor para cuando este detecte una descompensacion en las fases o una subida abrupta de la corriente desenergize el variador.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## kikecruz (Mar 15, 2012)

de paso gracias por sus respuestas.
powerful: efectivamente eso es lo que se al final se realizaria, pero de por si, la empresa que contrataron para instalarlos dijo ser un "especialista" en el tema y posiblemente no sea asi, hoy que me asignaror este proyecto quiero aprendrer lo mas posible para estar seguro de que lo que se esta haciendo es lo correcto.
Daniel.more:Efectivamente me lei el manual completo y especifica detallado todo lo concerniente a la instalacion electrica lo que unico que no menciona el con respecto a los armonicos si me pudieras ampliar la informacion en este tema o donde podria encontrarla te lo agradeceria mucho.
Ferchito: gracias por la informacion esta bastante detallada solo tengo la consulta con respecto a lo que me indicas del contactor especificamente la forma en que este se conectaria si tendrias un diagrama por ahi o igual donde puedo conseguir uno.
Y nuevamente gracias por su ayuda con este tema


----------



## tesla (Mar 27, 2012)

kikecruz dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Quisiera me ayudaran con la siguiente pregunta, trabajo en una empresa en la cual se decidio colocar variadores de frecuencia para el control de motores, los variadores son de marcas ABB y los motores son desde 5 hp hasta 150 hp , la empresa que contratamos para instalarlos solo coloco un interruptor termomagnetico entre las lineas y el variador, pero la empresa que nos los vendio indican que se deben de colocar fusibles de accionamiento rapido y contactores, me podrian responder ¿si es necesario esto o solo con el interruptor es suficiente?, ademas de que funcion tendria el contactor si este se coloca; les agradeciria sus respuestas


 
Son necesario fusibles rapidos para los variadores de 150hp, por ejemplo lo propio para un variador es lo siguiente:

Entrada: Interruptor Termomagnetico, fusibles, en caso de distancias largas reactor de linea (tienes que ver tu catalogo).
El interruptor es para la entrada de alimentacion al tablero y los fusibles unicamente para proteger al variador. Los fusibles ultrarapidos solo para tus VFD de 150hp para los de 5HP hasta 25hp podrias usar interruptores.
No uses contactores a la salida a menos que la aplicacion lo requiera (alternancia de motores)
A la salida podrias usar un protector de onda reflejada pero como te digo es para largas distancias (las que superan las especificaciones en tu manual) me parece que para una planta no es necesario.

Lo mas importante es que todo depende de tu aplicacion ya sea para bombas y/o ventiladores, fajas, etc.
Es que deberas tener mas cuidado debido al tipo de control: escalar o vectorial.

Saludos.


----------

